
Twitter Break-in Exposes Major Flaws in Cloud Computing. We are not ready yet. - theforay
http://thenextweb.com/2009/07/15/twitter-breakin-exposes-major-flaws-cloud-computing-simply-ready/
======
bdmac97
Riiight... except this really doesn't have anything to do with cloud
computing. This has to do with hackers breaking into systems which was very
common prior to cloud computing and it has to do with corporate espionage
prior to that before computers even existed.

Cloud computing isn't really the issue, the issue is security in general.

~~~
zeedotme
Unless I'm mistaken, the hacker managed to access @ev's email account and
through there a number of other web services. While these are general security
issues, they are used primarily by Cloud Computing services across the www.
And as long as they exist, no reputable corporation will consider getting on
board.

